# mma thread?



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

can we start a MMA section? or see if theres enough people that would post in it? just a thought..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lorian ( the forum owner ) is already the part owner of a mma forum mate.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Lorian ( the forum owner ) is already the part owner of a mma forum mate.


what forum bud?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@Lorian

there is usually an advert on the bottom of the page as well...


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

lol thats the first forum i went on, it sucks!! no offence haha no1 posts much


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigforbday said:


> lol thats the first forum i went on, it sucks!! no offence haha no1 posts much


Ah rite, didn't realise mate.

I cant see him doing his other forum out of traffic tho TBH.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

I had a look on uk-mma the other day. I like the lay out since its user friendly like Ukm but seemed to only be a load of threads started by SanshouMatt and few replies here and there.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

Would be cool to have an MMA section on here that links you through to Uk-MMA under your username and Ukm details kinda like a sub-forum. Probs impossible to integrate the two and use the same login details though but would be awesome if it were poss.


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

RS86 said:


> I had a look on uk-mma the other day. I like the lay out since its user friendly like Ukm but seemed to only be a load of threads started by SanshouMatt and few replies here and there.


I used to be in UK MMA a few years ago when I was active on the MMA and Thai Boxing scene. Still even got the UK MMA sponsored fighter hoody around here somewhere. It was a good forum back then but seems a bit dead now. Would be good to link it here and revive it.


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I used to lurk on there a few years ago to...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> lol thats the first forum i went on, it sucks!! no offence haha no1 posts much


It used to be managed by someone else who didn't look after it so it ended up riddled with spam and people left. After taking it over we've sorted out the spam, have a very good Mod and now it'll just take some time to grow...as do all forums...they take a while to pick up as people being to join and post and build up the content


----------

